# stripping Minwax wood hardener?



## LSCG (Aug 26, 2016)

recently I got some red stag antler in and as an experiment I coated the pith with Minwax wood hardener to see if it would strengthen it. well it did work but in doing so some of the hardener got onto the front part of the stag without me noticing it and it cured. any ideas on what I can use to get it off of there without hurting the stag?

thanks!


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 26, 2016)

Maybe acetone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chris S. (Aug 27, 2016)

That stuff is so thin I doubt you be able to get it out. Maybe put the whole piece into hardner to even out the finish on the piece. I am with Robert that Acetone would be worth a try but wonder if that too would stain the material.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 27, 2016)

Says to clean up with acetone....
But try it on a scrap piece first if you can....


----------



## LSCG (Aug 28, 2016)

well believe it or not isopropyl alcohol and a tooth brush got it out.

it was going to be a few days before I could make it to the hardware store to buy some acetone and out of boredom I googled acetone and Wikipedia had isopropyl alcohol listed in "Other drugs in same class" on a whim I tried it and it worked like a charm.

thanks for the help all.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------

